# ScrOG - Optimum height



## Padrone (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey guys.

I'm about to start my ScrOG soon and I'm just wondering at what height I should have the screen, what is your experiance?

30 cm?

I have 4 pot drip system under a 600w HPS in a 90x70 closet with total heigt of 150 cm to grow in.

Hit me back fellas!


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 23, 2011)

Take the maximum heights your lights can go. Then subtract 16". Then subtract another 12-16" That is the height of the screen. Train and fill the screen. Keep training and don't let them grow up out of the screen. Trim the FUCK out of the lower branches. Let them start to grow through 3-5 inches, then flip and watch the magic.


----------



## georgeforeman (Aug 23, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Take the maximum heights your lights can go. Then subtract 16". Then subtract another 12-16" That is the height of the screen. Train and fill the screen. Keep training and don't let them grow up out of the screen. Trim the FUCK out of the lower branches. Let them start to grow through 3-5 inches, then flip and watch the magic.


Perfect, yes...you want it as high as possibler. Too low and the branches will be too hard to move around.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 23, 2011)

This is the most commonly asked question by folks new to scrog....followed by what size screen should be used. In my years experience, I understand that this method can be learned through trial, however I also understand the value in viewing others trials, questions, comments etc. first. That would be my suggestion. I was not able to give my suggestions prior to creating what I knew was best to answer this with... that I have. 

The answer to your question is that no one can answer that better than you. You know your limitations, what resources you have available or will have etc., what you plan to do, what you want out of what you put in, how much time and effort you plan to commit, etc. Scrog is a very "custom" method. It reflects you and what you are seeking... however....If you are new to cultivation, you would be best suited by learning from others, hence the reason for the creation of https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/282177-enter-scrog-scroggers-united-post-193.html#post6145063


----------



## Padrone (Aug 23, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> hence the reason for the creation of https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/282177-enter-scrog-scroggers-united-post-193.html#post6145063


Thank you for that, I will take a peek at your post.



legallyflying said:


> Take the maximum heights your lights can go. Then subtract 16". Then subtract another 12-16" That is the height of the screen. Train and fill the screen. Keep training and don't let them grow up out of the screen. Trim the FUCK out of the lower branches. Let them start to grow through 3-5 inches, then flip and watch the magic.


Thank you for your mathematical eqation and worldly tips on how to "trim the FUCK out of the lower branches"  I will do the math in concideration to Woodsmantoker


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 23, 2011)

the equation is basically this... how close can you get your plants to the lights without negatively effecting bud quality.. on a 600 its around 14" with an AC hood. So that is the end all be all height. I said 16" to be on the safe side. Then you have to factor in how much they will stretch and this is the tough part and depends on part and really depends on strain, how vigorus they are and how many branches you have..more branches= less stretch. I found that having the buds about 12' above he screen works best. So I said 12-16" 

the trick is to stop training them at the point in the stretch that they still have some stretch left in them so they get out and above the screen. I can't stress enough about removing the lower shit. I would remove it now to avoid stress before you flip. All energy put into producing the lower buds is wasted energy. the scrog will be very thick and you will get next to no light down there. the buds will be fluffy, yellow and worthless. Most of the leaves will yellow die and make a big fucking mess anyways. in your size grow not a problem. But when you have a 7' x10'scrog and you have to scoot on your butt with your head held down and brushing against scratchy leaves it becomes a whole new PIA.

Post some pics!


----------

